

Web Design Bloggers - jolie
http://mashable.com/2010/06/18/design-blogger/

======
zmmz
From HN guidelines:

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

Going through some of the work it nicely shows the current trend to grab your
attention with obnoxiously in-your-face typography instead of flashy
animations or ads. While these people are good, I would much rather be reading
the blogs of more progressive designers such as <http://www.onebitwonder.com/>

The article nicely pointed out some of the possible reasons for designers
having a blog, oddly enough they didn't mention the simple "to share".

~~~
petercooper
Except "Web Design Bloggers" is next to meaningless compared to the true title
of "10 Web Design Bloggers You Should Follow."

------
genieyclo
Smells like the same blogspam typical to sites like mashable and smashingmag.
"n top of x" articles are usually junk churned out and a typical way for
bloggers to get hits.

~~~
patio11
Top bloggers is usually egobait for links, especially if you cite bloggers who
are just below the cusp of notability, since they'll cite you right back to
socially demonstrate that they've made it.

Sorry, I hang around SEOs too much.

~~~
jolie
Good point.

I tried to include a mix of people with rather large followings and people
that might, as you noted, be on the cusp. I only picked people who I
personally thought did really interesting work, though.

------
imjustcreative
There are many female web designers and graphic designers for sure/ Many of
which do tweet and such, but yes, thinking about it, not so many that blog
frequently.

And that's the distinction here isn't it. If it were titled, 'top web
designers' then you would have more to choose from.

One who does come to mind however is <http://lorelle.wordpress.com/> been
following her blog for a few years now.

:)

------
jolie
As the first commenter on this post noted, it's not a diverse (in the U.S.
Census sense) list.

But I'm more inclined to write posts that treat tech as a meritocracy. I don't
do affirmative action.

Two questions:

a) Am I wrong? b) Are there any first-rate women web design bloggers? How
about people of color?

~~~
mistermann
Don't forget the disabled, or people with different sexual orientations.

The absolute top people in almost every every field are male, just as the
absolute bottom people are also male, that's just the way the world works.

If you wrote an article about the top 10 fastest humans on the planet, you
would likely also get complaints that there are no females, white people, etc
in the list. Admittedly, this is more easily measurable, but consistent lack
of success, by any way you measure it, should be at least somewhat compelling
in other, less quantitative fields.

~~~
jmm
The Larry Summers of HN!

------
Locke1689
Maybe I should just go ask one of these guys, but how much would a basic blog
markup cost me? I appreciate good web design but unfortunately I really suck
at it. I wouldn't be expecting a huge amount of time to be put in, just
something I could not be ashamed about putting up.

------
cb33
I've got tons of respect for everyone on this list, but especially Chris
Coyier. He taught me (and I'm assuming many others) everything I know about
CSS and Wordpress.

